# ممكن مساعده اريد معلومات بالعربي عن هندسة الاتصالات



## asmaaa (31 مايو 2008)

ممكن احد يساعدنى بايجاد معلومات باللغة العربية عن هندسة الاتصالات ويكون على برنامج وراد او pdf


----------



## ابو ناظم (5 يوليو 2008)

ممكن تفيدوني في معرفة تقنية ال Ocdm


----------



## Eng_Bandar (10 يوليو 2008)

> asmaaa قال:
> 
> 
> > ممكن احد يساعدنى بايجاد معلومات باللغة العربية عن هندسة الاتصالات ويكون على برنامج وراد او pdf


 
ممكن ليش لا, تفضل ادخل على هذا الرابط وتجد ما تريد 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/communication/communication.htm
اضغط على الأيقونة الصفراء اللون على شكل كتاب مفتوح و حمل 
:73::57:


----------

